# Wie mache ich aus Foto eine Illustration



## Emslaender (14. Dezember 2004)

Grüßt euch!

Würde gerne aus einem Foto eine coole Illustration machen und als Poster für mein
Zimmer ausdrucken. Im Netz wollen die 150€  dafür haben.

Das kann man doch auch sicherlich selber, oder?

Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar

So sollte es dann aussehen:







Oder gibt es evtl. schon irgendwo ein Tutorial dazu?

DANKE!
Emsländer


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

diese Beispiele sehen aus, als wären sie mit einem Vektorgrafikprogramm nachgezeichnet (und nichtz.B.  mit irgendwelchen Filtern bearbeitet). Also: Foto als Hintergrund in die Anwendung (Illustrator, FreeHand, CorelDraw o.ä.) importieren und das Bild mit Pfaden und Füllungen auf darüberliegenden Ebenen nackonstruieren. Das erfordert allerdings zumindest ein wenig Erfahrung im Umgang mit Vaktorgrafiken.

Gruß
.


----------



## Leola13 (14. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

ein Tutorial für Illustrator findest du hier 
für Photoshop (Pfade) gibt es hier 

und diese  Diskussion (Umsetzung mit Filtern in PS) dürfte für dich auch interresant sein.

Ciao Stefan


----------

